# Beim emergen System langsam ...

## deejay

Hallo zusammen,

dieses Problem ist nicht weiter tragisch, aber wenn ich irgendwas emerge, dann wird das System ziemlich langsam. Kann mir da einer einen Tip geben, wie ich die Priorität beispielsweise herabsetze, damit man beim kompilieren noch normal am Rechner arbeiten kann? Weil so sind die schritte immer sehr zerhackt... Stört ab und zu ein wenig  :Wink: 

Also, wenn jemand einen Tip für mich hat, würde ich mich freuen,

bis dann

schöne Grüße

Dee

----------

## 76062563

Mach mal 

```
man nice
```

----------

## NightDragon

Also prinzipiell funktioniert das mit renice

renice Priorität Porzess-ID

bsp.: renice -5 7762

Nun ist aber die Frage: a) wird dein rechner langsam weil er eine hohe CPU hat (also beim emergen selbst) oder b) weil die Festplatte Daten schaufelt.

Ich habe heir am Notebook weniger das Problem der hohen Auslastung wie das der Datenmenge. Gibst dazu eigentlich auch eine Art Priorität?

Hm. Also ich schließ mich mal der Frage an.

(Vielleicht geht das ganze ja noch viel einfacher über irgend eine conf )

----------

## platinumviper

 *deejay wrote:*   

> wie ich die Priorität beispielsweise herabsetze, damit man beim kompilieren noch normal am Rechner arbeiten kann?

 

Du kannst in /etc/make.conf den Parameter PORTAGE_NICENESS setzen. Lies auch 

```
man make.conf
```

platinumviper

----------

## c07

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> b) weil die Festplatte Daten schaufelt.
> 
> Ich habe heir am Notebook weniger das Problem der hohen Auslastung wie das der Datenmenge. Gibst dazu eigentlich auch eine Art Priorität?

 

Du kannst einen anderen IO-Scheduler verwenden. Auf Desktops ist der CFQ besser als der Standard. Aktivieren tut man ihn mit dem Kernelparameter "elevator=cfq". In manchen Entwicklerkerneln soll es auch einen IO-Scheduler geben, der den Nice-Wert berücksichtigt.

----------

## flens

 *c07 wrote:*   

> Du kannst einen anderen IO-Scheduler verwenden. Auf Desktops ist der CFQ besser als der Standard. Aktivieren tut man ihn mit dem Kernelparameter "elevator=cfq".

 Aber der CFQ ist doch nicht in den gentoo-sources, oder? Ich würde ja gerne die ck-sources deswegen benutzen, leider mucken die beim Software Suspend bei mir.

----------

## c07

 *flens wrote:*   

> Aber der CFQ ist doch nicht in den gentoo-sources, oder?

 

In den 2.4er-Kerneln wahrscheinlich nicht, aber in den 2.6ern ist er fest drin und wird auch standardmäßig gebaut.

----------

## mrsteven

 *c07 wrote:*   

> In den 2.4er-Kerneln wahrscheinlich nicht, aber in den 2.6ern ist er fest drin und wird auch standardmäßig gebaut.

 

Aber so weit ich weiß erst ab 2.6.10 und da kann man dann auswählen, welche(n) Scheduler man einbauen will (mehrere machen auch nix, Standard ist der bisher immer verwendete "anticipatory scheduler").

----------

## c07

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Aber so weit ich weiß erst ab 2.6.10

 

AFAIK ist CFQ seit 2.6.6 in Vanilla, jedenfalls schon vor 2.6.10.

----------

## flens

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Aber so weit ich weiß erst ab 2.6.10 und da kann man dann auswählen, welche(n) Scheduler man einbauen will.

 Ich benutze die 2.6.9-r13 gentoo-dev-sources, habe die i/o-scheduler-Option in der Menuconfig immernoch nicht gefunden, benutze nun aber dennoch den cfq-scheduler - per Kernelparameter. Wird wohl wirklich standartmäßig gebaut. So zur Info.

----------

## c07

In 2.6.9 sind die IO-Scheduler in General Setup -> Standard Kernel Features.

----------

## mrsteven

Ok, danke für diese Klarstellung!

----------

